# Two Albums not to be missed out there that good if you like franco-flemish genieous



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

So today i purchased two album quintecenssial,, there compilation album but of rare beauty ,just watch me introduce to you these gems:

The da Vinci sound,,, mezmerizing album

Bellissimo splendore music of early century brussel

Perchased them you loved em, im difficult when it come to digital music, if it's not top notch than i dont take risk or if im not absolutly sure i like em.

Have a nice day and please enjoy these treasures!

:tiphat:


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

deprofundis said:


> So today i purchased two album quintecenssial,, there compilation album but of rare beauty ,just watch me introduce to you these gems:
> 
> The da Vinci sound,,, mezmerizing album
> 
> ...


I'll have to listen to Bellissimo splendore again. I had it earmarked and it's been in my embarrassingly long wish-list for some time now, but not anywhere the top priority.

The da Vinci sound - like the look of the album and also see some favourite pieces there.


----------

